

LovelyHeroku - First full-featured mobile client for Heroku is now live - mdjanic
http://lovelyheroku.com

======
mazerackham
Wow. Overall, really awesome app. The experience is definitely a step up from
Nezumi.

The most impactful thing this app could have is the ability to interface with
the console. Nezumi currently does this, and it's been a lifesaver when I've
needed to interface with one of my apps but was out and about, not near a
computer.

As a smaller feature, I'd like to be able to use a swipe/pan gesture to
display the hamburger menu, ala Path/Facebook

------
mdjanic
The problem is that the new API doesn't seem to allow access to the console -
if you point me up to the relevant docs, we'll definitely get it in for the
next release! I am not really up for using an older version of API as it might
(or might not) be deprecated soon :)

Can you please show me what do you mean by "the hamburger menu"? We have tried
to stay away from complex gestures as we don't have an intro "tutorial", but
we'll definitely listen to your suggestions.

Thanks for the compliments and comments btw, you guys are amazing!

------
ActVen
I currently use nezumi to access heroku on the go. But, this looks like it
might be worth a try.

